# How can I bond w. my recently adopted Cockatiel?



## BunnyLady128 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi! I have recently adopted a Male Cockatiel by the name of Baby from a pet store. The first I recieved him, he seemed okay but a little shy. Now he is biting and becoming mean. I was told that he talks, which he does. Also that he was very very close to his previous owner. Any tips on how I can make him feel at home? Also this is my very first time have a cockatiel and I have much to learn. His previous owner allowed him to come out on top of his cage and walk around the house. He is neither afraid of cats or dogs, but when I let him out he refuses to go back in his cage. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Your in the right place to learn about tiels. Congrats on bringing your Baby home. You mentioned he just came home recently so he's probably not use to his new home. That's ok. As far as the biting and becoming "mean"-yes, after they get a little comfortable, just like kids they like to test their grounds and see who's boss. He just wants to see if biting makes you go away-simply put. There are alot of way to deal with that. Males in general , esspecially adults, tend to have these little mean streaks then overwhelmeded by immediate sweetness. It's quite odd. You mentioned he is not afraid of cats or dogs, I'm assuming you have a cat and dog so just keep in mind he shouldn't be unsupervised around them if he's out. He probably is very use to his last owner just keeping the cage open-I do the same but I don't have other pets around. I would give him some time, try having him step up on your finger by placing your index finger under his belly and saying up. I'll look up a few links that might help you with him.

This shows common behaviors of tiels: very helpful guide:
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php

This one is one biting issues:
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-behavior-issues-biting/why-parrots-bite.aspx


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new Baby  Its probably just going to take some time and patience on your part I am sure it was not easy on him to be seperated from his previous owner he is probably biting out of fear as he is in a new enviroment and with new people he doesn't know, I would try talking to him alot and getting him use to your voice, when he does bite you don't pull your hand away I know sounds odd because its a natural reaction but it will just give him the idea that if he bites you will leave him alone maybe he just needs a little bit of time to get use to his new surrondings and realize that your his friend not his ememy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I am sure it was not easy on him to be seperated from his previous owner


I was going to say that too. Do you know of any routines his old owner had for him, or special treats? If you can do things that are familiar to him, he might settle in faster.


----------

